# Boveda packs taking too much space in my humidor



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

A little over a month ago I bought my first humidor and thought that a DM 125ct would be plenty big to store a few sticks. Fast fwd a few weeks and my humidor is already pretty packed with more cigars on the way. I'm currently using 4-69% Boveda packs and they're taking too much valuable real state in my humidor.

I bought one of these Boveda cedar holder with the intentions of mounting it under my tray but they're too thick and the tray would end up resting on my bottom cigars and it doesn't fit on my the cover because of the built in hygrometer frame that comes on DM's humidors. 








In addition, I find that my sticks are a bit too dry for my taste and plan on changing my humidification to 70%-72%. Anyone here using Xikar's crystal humidifier and care to share your experience? I can easily fit this below my hygrometer with magnets. 








Buying a second humidor is not an option for me at this point. I plan on moving from a loft to a house in a few months and will probably just end up getting a wineador.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

you need another humidor.. You don't want to pack a humidor completely up. The sticks need breathing room.


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

I use Boveda's in one of my humidors and lay them directly on or even under my sticks with no issues at all. It really doesn't seem to take up much space this way.


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

I haven't used the Xikar, but if you go that route you could use it in the humi and then use the Boveda's for a tupperdore. Sounds like you're gonna need more room soon anyway, I know I did.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

If Boveda packs are becoming the biggest issue in your humidor, space wise, you need a bigger humidor. Seriously.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Agreeing with the other guys ^^^, you need another humidor, tupperdor, coolidor or some other kind of 'dor' for your cigars.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

On a side note, if you are finding that 69% is dry, you may have a seal issue.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nothing smaller than Boveda packs take them out of the holder and lay them on top of your cigars.
Its really time to think about a bigger Humidor.
Also as has been said if 69 smokes dry you may have a leak.


----------



## Sam_Whang (Jan 7, 2013)

Question: is your humidity system also encased similar to your hygro?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

What you may need to due, is up your Boveda RH... If you have 69's then in a wood humi they are 65%. Pair that with a humi that leaks a little & you can get some dry sticks, especially this time of the year.

Bump them to 72's or even *gasp* 74's, & would think your RH issues will go away. 


Now your space issue however... Better smoke faster, or think about investing into another box. :thumb:


----------



## Sam_Whang (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey Andy,

I personally have not used Xikar's system but am currently using one from Cigar Sciences which I am very happy with.

Remember Xikar systems are only 70% RH and they recommend/require using their PH solution plus their beads swell vs other manufactuers Cigar Sciences / Cigar Mechanic / Heartfelt only require distilled water and do not swell (you can pick 60/65/70)

If your DM humidor came with a humidification system encased similar to your hygrometer I would suggest replacing the "credo ie green foam" with beads therefore making your unit look "STOCK"

Hope this helps


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

I think another solution would be for me to stop buying cigars until I move haha. I don't want to spend money on another humidor as I'm planning on getting a wineador as soon as I have a bigger place. I should've done that from the start considering how much I spent on the DM humidor. I just never thought I would need that much space to collect a few sticks. You guys DID warn me.


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

Sam_Whang said:


> Hey Andy,
> If your DM humidor came with a humidification system encased similar to your hygrometer I would suggest replacing the "credo ie green foam" with beads therefore making your unit look "STOCK"
> Hope this helps


I like that idea! Thanks brother.


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

fuente~fuente said:


> What you may need to due, is up your Boveda RH... If you have 69's then in a wood humi they are 65%. Pair that with a humi that leaks a little & you can get some dry sticks, especially this time of the year.
> 
> Bump them to 72's or even *gasp* 74's, & would think your RH issues will go away.
> 
> Now your space issue however... Better smoke faster, or think about investing into another box. :thumb:


I know that my hygrometer is off by ~2% so I think my current rh stays at around 67-68% with my 69% packs. I probably also doesn't help that I open the damn thing every day to get a whiff.


----------



## Sam_Whang (Jan 7, 2013)

Remember place the beads inside of a mesh bag which you can buy thru heartfelt or just use pantyhose -- cause if you just put the beads in the unit itself it can get pretty messy -- I learned the hard way lol


----------



## shawnrichardson (Jan 7, 2013)

I use the boveda packs and just lay them on top of my smokes. Using 72's and the RH was 69 this morning when I glanced at the Xikar digital hygrometer.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

The Xikar's crystal humidifier discs are amazing. My office alone has three humidors. One has two discs and the other two humidors have one each.

Beware though, these are not to be used for seasoning. They are best used for maintaining. Our largest humidor is a 200 count box and we have two Xikar 100 in there. This reads at 66-68 at all times (perfect for us). They get refilled about once a week but in reality it could be once every two weeks. Again, these only work well if the humidor is already seasoned.

Overall I love them because the gel starts off as salt like material. When it dries out it returns to that salt like material so you know when you need to refill the disc.


----------

